# Videos—-10MFAN Celebration tenor mpc



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I'll put the Celebration videos here so its easy to hear them as they come in

Doug Lawrence with his brand new Celebration 8* and TM tenor sax.





Doug Lawrence summoning some Jug on his brand new Celebration 8* and TM tenor sax.





Jay Thomas on his brand new Celebration 7* with Selmer tenor sax.





Reggie Padilla with his brand new 7* Celebration mouthpiece on his Mauriat tenor.





Tony Lakatos showing the old-school, warm and velvety side of his Celebration 7* mouthpiece.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A new one from Reggie Padilla on his Celebration 7*: "Blue Skies"

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A new one from Randy Hunter!

"CONFIRMATION" on his Celebration 7**

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

How would you describe the difference between the Celebration and the Classic?


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Hi bro,
I hope you are well!

Both models are so good. 
To simplify........For the Link player, I would definitely recommend the Celebration because it will have more stuff in there that will feel more familiar to them.
The Celebration is fatter with more old school warmth. The notes are incredibly even and very round sounding. More like a Link blow.

For the player that likes warmth but not as much a Link blow, I would recommend the Classic.
The Classic is more focused in comparison. The notes are full but not as "round", in comparison.

Like all of my mouthpieces, they both have lots of power available. The Celebration piece is more towards the Link vibe for sure without the dullness or stuffiness. It can get that “foofy” thing when you want that and it’s very even top to bottom. 



All the best, Mark


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

SOTW's Derek Smith on the Celebration 7* playing "Body and Soul".

Enjoy!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Reggie Padilla on a "C" MELODY Buescher sax with his Celebration.


----------



## timboniface (Jan 5, 2009)

10mfan said:


> A new one from Reggie Padilla on his Celebration 7*: "Blue Skies"
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!


this is incredibly tasty!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Thank you, Tim! I hope you are doing great. You have one of my favorite sounds around. Always love hearing your videos too.
Hope you are are doing great!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

"CHEESE CAKE" with Reggie Padilla on his Celebration 7* and Mauriat tenor sax.

Compare with Reggie's other videos above to hear the versatility and flexibility.

Here he's showing warmth along with more brightness and a more aggressive side, in comparison to his other videos.
More to come.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

TONY LAKATOS is totally digging this mouthpiece!

He took it out for his gig with a modern big band last night. He is on his 10MFAN Celebration 7* tenor sax Mouthpiece and vintage Selmer tenor.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Tony Lakatos is CRAZY about the Celebration mouthpiece!

He just sent me this. I hope you enjoy it.

"This I dig of you"


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

A DOUBLE CELEBRATION VIDEO!

Doug Webb and Brandon Wilkins BOTH playing on their Celebration 7** mouthpieces.
Both of them told me how much they are enjoying the mouthpieces, and they will be making their own videos also. I look forward to that.

"it's all right with me"

Enjoy!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Randy Hunter enjoying the warmth of the Celebration mouthpiece. He told me that he loves very much how the outhpiece records.

"How insensitive"

Enjoy!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Tony Lakatos BURNING through
"This I dig of you"-- 300 BPM
on his Celebration 7*.

He's killing it here on this short clip..... he makes it look too easy.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Webb and Brandon Wilkins BOTH on their 7** Celebration Mouthpieces.
"In the still of the night

I hope you enjoy this.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Jeff Rupert loving his new 10MFAN Celebration 6* Mouthpiece.

Pure and even. Love that Getz vibe!
I got to hear Jeff live on this mouthpiece, and the sound was so huge! He could sub tone the heck out of it, and when he pushed it, it just took off.

Such a joy to hear a player like this from 2 feet away.

I hope you enjoy it. More to come....


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Webb on his Celebration 7** mouthpiece playing over "I love you"


----------

